

'Mark of the beast' pupil loses case [RFID] - drucken
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20957587

======
tzs
That was a poorly written article. It left out a key fact: the school offered
to let her wear a badge WITHOUT the RFID tag. Her parents still objected that
this violated the word of God, and would condemn the family to Hell if they
complied.

------
laserDinosaur
The fact that all the attention has moved from the original privacy concerns
to simply a religious debate, I think, is very telling of why they lost the
case.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
Perhaps they thought a religious angle would fair better since religion gets a
pretty wide blanket of protection these days as we are all forced to tread
lightly when talking about other people's religious freedoms. But the risk in
that is people seeing them as nut-jobs. The "mark of the beast" argument was
really, really stretching things so it makes sense that they lost. Privacy
_might_ have been a issue, but even that is pretty weak.

